# CONFIG_VIRTIO Abhängigkeiten

## GhostTyper

hallo,

ich möchte einen kernel für ein qemu-kvm gastsystem compilieren. ich verwende virtio-netzwerk und festplatten. ich sehe aber in make menuconfig die option CONFIG_VIRTIO, u.s.w. nicht. (ausser CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI und CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON)

beispiel: ich möchte CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET (virtio netzwerkkarte) hinzufügen. hier steht: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/VIRTIO_NET.html, dass CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET von CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL und CONFIG_VIRTIO abhängt. CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL ist gesetzt, aber CONFIG_VIRTIO finde ich nicht! Es steht auch nicht in meiner .config Datei. Also habe ich nachgesehen: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/VIRTIO.html sagt, dass CONFIG_VIRTIO von nicht's abhängig ist.

Jetzt meine Frage: Warum habe ich CONFIG_VIRTIO dann nicht in meiner Kernel-Config? Es handelt sich um vanilla-sources-2.6.31.6.

----------

## GhostTyper

ich hab's.

CONFIG_VIRTIO und auch die anderen Optionen erscheinen, wenn man eine der Virtualisierungsoptionen (*_PCI; ...) wählt.

----------

## py-ro

Du hättest auch mit "/" in Menuconfig suchen können, da wären dann die Abhängigkeiten aufgezählt worden.

Py

----------

